# Hunting Leases in Tennessee



## huntingfishingnews (Aug 7, 2006)

-16660 acres in Perry County-Land is located in 500+ acre blocks. Located per 500 acre block to the south and west of Linden, TN. Land is located near Mouse Tail State Park on the Tennessee River and within 10 miles of the Scenic Buffalo River where canoeing is a favorite pasttime. The land hosts a large population of deer & turkey. The lay of the land is rolling to steep. There are several thousand acres of recently planted  plantation pines. Several thousand acres of old clear cuts, which were allowed to regenerate naturally, the remaining acres are in hardwood timber. $4700.00 per 500 acre block.

-734 acres in Wayne County, TN. - 2 miles from Tennessee River. Prime hunting land .  OVER RUN WITH DEER AND TURKEY, food plots/tree stands, camp site with water and power,ATV Trails are  established .CRP land with large, mature hardwoods.The timber has never been cut on this property and it's never been hunted. Large creek flowing through it . On paved road. Starting a club looking for 10 members. Only $700 per. long term lease.

Call (352) 840-5990 or email.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 7, 2006)

If this is the Willamette land I have killed some nice bucks on this land. This whole area is good hunting!

The land off Fire Tower Road is real good.


----------

